# What are the best motto you have seen on a honey label?



## bluegrass

I was in a local store the other day and saw some locally produced honey and I like reading the labels to see how other people market their product. This label said 

" No bees were harmed in the making of this honey, but the beekeepers received a few very painful stings"

I thought it was a great label and if Andrew is a member on here I congratulate him on his originality.


----------



## sqkcrk

Not bad, but studies done years ago showed that pairing Honey w/ stinging insects doesn't help sales. I'm sure there are exceptions.

On my van it says, "Your Honey's Here" and "Natural North Country Sweetness".
On the jar it says, "Natural North Country Honey".
On the back it says, "Pollen is the protein that builds the baby bees, it comes from all sorts of flowering plants and trees. Flowers produce nectar too, which for the bees is fuel. These are just a couple of things you may have missed in school."


----------



## bluegrass

sqkcrk said:


> Not bad, but studies done years ago showed that pairing Honey w/ stinging insects doesn't help sales. I'm sure there are exceptions.


I almost bought a jar I liked the motto so much, but it wasn't the reference to stinging insects that turned me off as much as it was the price tag. But he must be doing something right, he has his product in a store that is one of Fortune Magazines top 100 companies. 

On a side note, do you have a picture of your van?


----------



## deknow

sqkcrk said:


> Not bad, but studies done years ago showed that pairing Honey w/ stinging insects doesn't help sales. I'm sure there are exceptions.


yes...all the old books tell you to separate the honey from the "insect". I'm not sure this is the case anymore....the general populace is pretty "green" oriented these days, and I think the actions of Hagen Daz shows that consumers respond positively to bees.

we do get a few who cower away from an observation hive at the market, but I expect these folks also don't want to eat "bee puke".

deknow


----------



## sqkcrk

No, but I should. One of these days I will and will post it. It's a Ford Transit Connect. People I know compliment on it kindly.

Sidenote, shelf price only reflects a percentage of wholesale price, but I know what you mean. I sell honey to a store in Keene Valley, NY. People shouldn't assume much about how much I'm making based on the shelf price. They mark it up an additional 100%. Maybe I need to raise my price too.


----------



## sqkcrk

deknow said:


> we do get a few who cower away from an observation hive at the market, but I expect these folks also don't want to eat "bee puke".
> 
> deknow


But it sold. At least for a while. Which just shows that people will buy just about anything if it is presented in the right way. Shucks, people even buy dirty white honey because it is really raw.


----------



## bluegrass

sqkcrk said:


> Sidenote, shelf price only reflects a percentage of wholesale price, but I know what you mean. I sell honey to a store in Keene Valley, NY. People shouldn't assume much about how much I'm making based on the shelf price. They mark it up an additional 100%. Maybe I need to raise my price too.


Yeah, I left the store (Stew Leonards )and went to this guys website to see if he sold it online, he doesn't, but does do farmers markets so I am going to go and see what he gets on his own. It was 20.00 a lb in the store


----------



## Specialkayme

bluegrass said:


> It was 20.00 a lb in the store


My guess is someone's buying it, otherwise it wouldn't be on the shelf.


----------



## rocky1

deknow said:


> we do get a few who cower away from an observation hive at the market, but I expect these folks also don't want to eat "bee puke".
> 
> deknow



I wouldn't bet on it... http://www.bumblebarf.com/ 

Site's been up for MANY YEARS.


----------



## HONEYDEW

rocky1 said:


> I wouldn't bet on it... http://www.bumblebarf.com/


 that is a cool website !!!!


----------



## sqkcrk

bluegrass said:


> It was 20.00 a lb in the store


Don't be surprised if it is a similar price at the Farmers Mkt. I sell honey to stores at a wholesale price and what I sell from my home or at a Fair or Mkt at a retail price, which is similar to the retail price found at stores.

I also don't sell at Farm Mkts in towns where my honey is retailed in stores. Not proper. IMO.


----------



## summer1052

The biggest draw I have on my labels, and my booth at markets, is: LOCAL HONEY.

Besides the regulars in my area who already buy from me, I get 2 standard responses to my sign. 

1.) People who spot it, and are pulling out their wallets as they walk towards me. LOCAL is all they need to know.

2.) People who drift over, and say, "I don't really like honey."

Those folks in the second group have (so far) without exception, been folks who have never had anything but blended, blah honey from the grocery store. I offer tastes to any and all, and I push a taste onto these people in the second group. I explain why local, seasonal honey is so different from what they've had before. This usually prompts them to ask questions -- are the bees really dying off, do you get stung a lot, can honey really help allergies, etc. And nine times out of ten, they walk away with a jar of honey.

This works well for me. But I am in a rural area, where lots of people remember Grampa's bees at the bottom of the garden, and Grampa's honey on Gramma's sourdough biscuits. I have not tried more urban markets, so I don't know if I would need to tweak that or not. Frankly, I have been blessed with the ability to sell every drop my girls produce mostly by word of mouth. I sell all of what I make, locally. Maybe someday I'll be big enough to have to worry about my marketing strategy.  If it will rain soon. 

Summer


----------



## dixiebooks

rocky1 said:


> I wouldn't bet on it... http://www.bumblebarf.com/
> 
> Site's been up for MANY YEARS.


I love the last line in small print on the label. -james


----------



## Bee Bliss

Best motto?...........Made in the USA!


----------

